# Loren Woods will soon be a member of the Kings



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings find a backup center: Loren Woods -- 7-2 -- should help block shots and rebound. 



> By Sam Amick -- Bee Staff Writer<br><i>Published 12:01 am PDT Sunday, August 13, 2006</i></h4>
> 
> Loren Woods will soon be a member of the Kings, according to his agent.<p>
> Jason Levien, who represents the 7-foot-2 free-agent center, said his
> ...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

The question is: Can he stay hungry and motivated? If he can, it's a nice addition to Kings. But that's been the main problem... In preseasons, he act like a starting C, and when season begins, he start to miss some mental toughness...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Occasionally Woods will do something that will make you say wow, but most of the time he is just a big tree. Good character guy, though.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah he's a pretty funny dude.

Probably doesn't hurt the Kings to sign him, however this is the guy who fought Pape Sow and Hoffa for minutes (and he lost).


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Zuca said:


> The question is: Can he stay hungry and motivated? If he can, it's a nice addition to Kings. But that's been the main problem... In preseasons, he act like a starting C, and when season begins, he start to miss some mental toughness...


Would you stay hungry and motivated if you thought Ron Artest might go crazy on you otherwise?

Well, I don't think he is going to turn into a truly motivated player because of Ron alone, but Ron, a live-wire like Muss as coach, the loudest home arena, and a perrenial playoff team with expectation to win may help him keep his head in the game some. 

Woods is good at two things, but they happen to be the two things that we are desperate for. And there is zero risk in this signing. He could end up being a key backup for us because he only has Pot to compete with...


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

At first I hated this signing, but then again he does bring the two things we desperately need: shotblocking and rebounding. At least we didn't overpay him, thats the most important thing. 

This has been a very dissappointing offseason though.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I am cool with the signing. Finally have a shotblocker on the team at least.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Legend_33 said:


> At first I hated this signing, but then again he does bring the two things we desperately need: shotblocking and rebounding. At least we didn't overpay him, thats the most important thing.
> 
> This has been a very dissappointing offseason though.


That's for damn sure.. I've seen so many teams overpay for this type of player. Good signing IMO.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SirCharles34 said:


> That's for damn sure.. I've seen so many teams overpay for this type of player. Good signing IMO.



I tend to agree. Getting a big for cheap is always good. For the price it is good signing as if he doesn't produce he will be gone the following year and it wouldn't have cost much or if he produces than it becomes a steal. Seems like a win win situation for now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

could be worse


----------



## ßibby˜¹° (Aug 13, 2006)

good signing, buy yes, there is no argument: we have gotten worse in the offseason.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

But then again, how could they overpay Woods if we wasted our whole MLE on John Freakin Salmons:sad:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I remember him on the Raptors where he was pretty useless. Perhaps he would be a good charcater player, but I don't see him making any real impact for us on the court.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Legend_33 said:


> But then again, how could they overpay Woods if we wasted our whole MLE on John Freakin Salmons:sad:



No kidding. It seems like they made a rash move and signed him to a big deal just to spite Bonzi. Then again, the suns were pretty hot on Salmons, just not THAT hot.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Petrie was already thinking about Salmons. He was the guy they looked most at early on in the offseason.


----------

